# 64drive vs Everdrive 64 2 vs Everdrive 64 v3?



## LoggerMan (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm trying to research these but I can't find much. From what I can see he Everdrive v2 and v3 are exactly the same but the v3 doesn't need to be reset to save and it can play Pokemon Stadium 2 and Animal Crossing with Real Time Clock. But what other differences are there in compatibility between the Everdrive and 64drive? I heard that the 64drive will play 64DD games now but the Everdrive cannot.


----------



## Catastrophic (Apr 2, 2016)

The Everdrive 64 CAN play 64DD games. Last time I knew, they just need to be converted into a different format first. The Everdrive forums has threads about it. As for the 64Drive, I don't know much about it, but it is supposedly a very good cart as well. I'd personally recommend the Everdrive because I know that it works very well and has a helpful and active community.


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 2, 2016)

...for only $450...


----------



## cvskid (Apr 2, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> ...for only $450...


Wait, what cost $450, the 64drive? Don't know the price for that one but the everdrive 64, the version 3 at least, cost pretty much $200, about the price of super smash bros plus all 3 mario party games on 64 combined. Sounds good to have the complete n64 library for only a couple hundred compared to paying tons of money for a lot of the good n64 games in a bulk buy or seperate.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LoggerMan said:


> I'm trying to research these but I can't find much. From what I can see he Everdrive v2 and v3 are exactly the same but the v3 doesn't need to be reset to save and it can play Pokemon Stadium 2 and Animal Crossing with Real Time Clock. But what other differences are there in compatibility between the Everdrive and 64drive? I heard that the 64drive will play 64DD games now but the Everdrive cannot.


Everdrive 64 can also play Aleck64 arcade games.


----------



## Puck00718 (Apr 3, 2016)

I recently purchased a Jack's diy by famicom everdrive n8 for nes . Does anyone know where to get the os . Any game I try to play goes to a gray screen whenever I load it .and that's with krikzz os v13.


----------



## LoggerMan (Apr 6, 2016)

64drive is $199 too. Both have a few weeks waiting list to get. But which one is better, the 64drive or the Everdrive 3? I followed the story of the guy making the 64drive a few years ago and thought it was pretty cool but too expensive. Is the compatibility the same? Differences in cheat functions? I can't really find a lot about the differences between the two and it's really quite a lot of money so I want to be sure I choose the right one before buying one.


----------



## laudern (Apr 8, 2016)

I have just purchased an Everdrive 64 v2.5. Awaiting it's arrival and will give my impression when I get it. The only real benefit of the v3 I could see was the saving features being much easier. But I couldn't justify the extra $70 for that convince.


----------



## N64 (Apr 8, 2016)

i have an everdrive v2. I can't live without it, the thing is amazing. And I can play DD games by patching the roms... so there's that.
I would like to play Pokemon Stadium 2 flawless but hey, a few slight graphical glitches are fine. I may upgrade to v3 later but for now I'm happy.

edit: the main difference between a v2 and a v2.5 is the usb port is not available on the 2.5... whereas on the 2 it is optional. v3 reintroduces an optional usb port iirc


----------

